# How do you think I'm going?



## howsecrazy (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi, I'm Ella. I am a beginner rider, I do not have a horse though a few of my best friends do. I ride when I can, I can walk, trot and the only time i have cantered was during a bucking fit. I love jumping and i think i can do 40cm or more (i have no clue), though the other day was my first time jumping bareback and that was 40cm so I am pretty sure that i can jump more in a saddle. I ride Padi (chestnut) and Chinga (bay) and i use to ride nugget (grey, spotted bum), the last photo is padi again. These are the horses below in the photos. ( I know that it can be hard to help me through photos so when i can i will try and put up some videos) I am only learning and would love any pointers you have for me as a beginner.  I hope to here from you soon.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

In the first photo you are twisted in the saddle and your stirrup is home on your foot.. instead of the ball of your foot. You need to shorten your leathers a notch.. maybe 2 notches and lower your heels. 

In the second photo your lower leg is too far back and your heels are up. 

Cannot tell much in the third photo.

In the bareback photo you are looking down, are not sitting up straight and it looks like you are gripping the horse with your calves and your toes are pointed.. well.. not where they should be.

You do look relaxed over all and like you are having fun (which is what it is all about).


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Well I think you are off to a great start by having the opportunity to ride multiple different horses that are all a little different in how they move and respond to you. While as a beginner its helpful to ride only one horse for a while to develop your position, riding different horses really helps you to become an adaptable rider and teaches you to really read and listen to a horse.

On to the pictures...

Photo 1. The first thing I notice is your upper body. You seem tense and you are leaning in with your left shoulder. Bring that shoulder back. I do like that you are sitting up tall. I hope you are getting ready to post to the trot because your bum is quite a bit out of the saddle to be sitting to the trot. I'm not sure what you're doing with your right hand but your left hand is doing a good job of keeping your thumbs up on top. You don't want "piano hands" because they aren't effective when cueing the horse through the reins. Your foot is in a very faulty position. You need to slide your foot out of the iron until its on the ball of your foot. Then position the iron so that way the outside bar is against your pinky toe and the inside bar against the ball of your foot. This will help your ankle to flex more easily and can help keep your toes pointed more forward. I love how you are looking up and where you are going!

Photo 2. Please tell me you are not wearing sneakers!? That is very dangerous because your foot could slide through the stirrup because there's no heel or the wide tread on those shoes can get your foot stuck. This is especially dangerous for you because you have not established the correct heel position! Put on those paddock boots you had in the first picture.  I like that your leg is back and although you may have just been cueing your horse, this is a good position. Piano hands! Get those thumbs up. That helps you to cue your horse through your fingers and not have to pull back with your entire arm. Now this might be because your shirt is baggy but it looks like you're slouching a bit. Sit up and be proud that you get the chance to ride a horse at your young age. Again, good job of looking up. 

Photo 3. Not much to tell from this picture but your piano hands! 

Photo 4. Riding bareback is a fun time to just have fun. You get the opportunity to sit close to the horse and feel how he moves. If you want to still practice your position, here I would have you get your toes up and practice keeping your heels down. Good hand position here but now you need to look up! 

I hope that helps you out!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Hope that you don't get your tootsies squashed with no shoes on.


----------



## howsecrazy (Feb 2, 2011)

GeminiJumper said:


> Photo 2. Please tell me you are not wearing sneakers!? That is very dangerous because your foot could slide through the stirrup because there's no heel or the wide tread on those shoes can get your foot stuck. This is especially dangerous for you because you have not established the correct heel position! Put on those paddock boots you had in the first picture.
> I hope that helps you out!


Thank you, and I was only wearing those sneakers because i had not received my boots yet and i did not have anything else. Though while i was riding that Horse i only walked as i had not ridden him in ages.

Thank you for the other comments and i really thank you for the help.


----------



## howsecrazy (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok this is my best friend talking and i actually have horses and she is riding two of my horses in the photos!
Howsecrazy is only a beginner rider. She is still leaning so while she may be doing things wrong, it very well could of just been the photos and that was riding at a bad time.. Pretty **** sure the rest of you have them!! she has not yet cantered and only trots over little 30cm jumps in paddock! she is not competing for the Olympics or being watched by the rest of the world so for the time being she is going incredibly well. And considering both my horses are very slow plodding horses she is doing very well and is determined to get them moving as i never would have been as a beginning horse rider! She has also never had a lesson with an instructor i am trying to help her as best i can with her riding. Its not like your standing in the paddock watching her ride because she is a lot more capable now then she was in these photos!

thanks for you time Zoe


----------



## howsecrazy (Feb 2, 2011)

In the bareback photo you are looking down, are not sitting up straight and it looks like you are gripping the horse with your calves and your toes are pointed.. well.. not where they should be.


this was my first time riding bareback and didn't know what to do or hold my self on the horse properly. and my toes were pointed because i was actually stretching at that point in time when the photo was taking. 
Thanks anyway but your critsism is making me feel bad about my riding.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

howsecrazy said:


> Ok this is my best friend talking and i actually have horses and she is riding two of my horses in the photos!
> Howsecrazy is only a beginner rider. She is still leaning so while she may be doing things wrong, it very well could of just been the photos and that was riding at a bad time.. Pretty **** sure the rest of you have them!! she has not yet cantered and only trots over little 30cm jumps in paddock! she is not competing for the Olympics or being watched by the rest of the world so for the time being she is going incredibly well. And considering both my horses are very slow plodding horses she is doing very well and is determined to get them moving as i never would have been as a beginning horse rider! She has also never had a lesson with an instructor i am trying to help her as best i can with her riding. Its not like your standing in the paddock watching her ride because she is a lot more capable now then she was in these photos!
> 
> thanks for you time Zoe


Excuse me? :shock:

She is the one who asked for a critique and pointers. I/we gave them to her and she said she appreciated them.

Of course we all started out as beginners. Who said anything about competing for the Olympics?


----------



## Kizz (Jan 14, 2011)

i think you're doing well for a beginner 
you are obviously working on your position etc; but you look to be doing pretty well =)


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Howrse crazy, I think you might want to stay away from the forum for a while and come back when you feel like you're able to stand constructive critisicm. If you want us to tell you you're riding the horse so he poops butterflies and you should be going to Olympics next year, ask someone else, because you asked for critique and we've given you constructive critique. No one is trying to make you feel bad about your riding, "critique" is how we improve.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

We all were beginners, I think it is great that you have caught the horse bug  
Keep riding and soon it will feel like second nature.

Riding or working around horses without the proper footwear is just asking for something to happen. Start with safe practices now so that you can be around for many years to enjoy the horses that you love


----------



## SBSB (Dec 10, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> Howrse crazy, I think you might want to stay away from the forum for a while and come back when you feel like you're able to stand constructive critisicm. If you want us to tell you you're riding the horse so he poops butterflies and you should be going to Olympics next year, ask someone else, because you asked for critique and we've given you constructive critique. No one is trying to make you feel bad about your riding, "critique" is how we improve.





GeminiJumper said:


> Excuse me? :shock:
> 
> She is the one who asked for a critique and pointers. I/we gave them to her and she said she appreciated them.
> 
> Of course we all started out as beginners. Who said anything about competing for the Olympics?


Completely agree with this. I don't even know where this came from, you were being really helpful and then someone jumps out and has a hissy fit. :shock:


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

SBSB said:


> Completely agree with this. I don't even know where this came from, you were being really helpful and then someone jumps out and has a hissy fit. :shock:


I know. I don't know why her friend responded the way she did. You don't get anywhere when someone is always telling you you're doing great. Encouragement is wonderful but instructing them on what they can improve on is key to becoming better.

The OP has a better attitude about receiving critique than her friend.


----------



## howsecrazy (Feb 2, 2011)

I am very sorry for my friends comment and will tell her not to do it... I do love the encoragement and the help. My friend was just in a bad mode yesterday and i hope you take no affence to this and please can i stay on horse forum, i love it.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Of course you can, it is not your friend's right to speak for you. It's awesome that you can accept constructive criticism, and I wish you the best in your riding


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Hope I don't sound like a broken record here but...

In most of the pictures I feel like your heel should be a lot lower than it is. I know you're still a beginner but it's very important and it can't hurt trying to work on it . Also, work on your stirrup position. It should be on the ball of your foot. If your boots have a line on them that's about where they should be. 

You're doing well for a beginner. Keep riding and I hope I helped.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

awesome job as a beginner...riding without the saddle takes most people a lot more time!!! I know it's already been said, but I'd avoid being barefoot. If you did fall and get stepped on, or get steppe on while leading barefoot, it'd hurt a LOT more than with shoes to protect you. 

Overall though you're doing well, I think everyone else has covered the major points. Although, I think your stirrups look short? Try them a little longer and see which way you feel more secure. You have long legs!


----------



## howsecrazy (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you and yes I went riding again the other day and did work on keeping my heals down though when i would jump my foot would move forward. How can i stop this. Because i find it hard to move it back when im in the middle of a trot.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

For flat work, I think lengthening your stirrups will help you keep that heel under your hip. Try it at the halt. Try moving your stirrups around until your leg is more comfortable underneath you.

As far as jumping, I'm really not sure since I don't jump. Just strengthening your lower leg will help, but maybe if you lengthened the stirrups for now and then slowly brought them to "jumper" level. Honestly, you are doing a wonderful job for a beginner but in my opinion I wouldn't have you jumping yet. You need to be really solid at walk trot and canter before jumping. I'm not trying to be mean, just letting you know what the safe and accepted practice is.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

^^I'm DEFINITELY not being mean because I have ridden for 13 years and consider myself to have pretty good balance but I still won't jump anything over 18 inches! hahha I'm a little overcautious about jumping...I used to jump higher, had a few bad falls, didn't like it much anyway so I stopped.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I would do a lot of riding without stirrups and bareback to strengthen your leg. I would also make sure to concentrate on it's position A LOT. Mostly there's not a lot you can do to stop it, it just takes time and practice. Just make sure you correct it, because the more time it's in the correct position the more your muscles will get used to it and the easier it will be to keep your leg in the correct position


----------



## howsecrazy (Feb 2, 2011)

http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/my-life-beginner-rider-p-78899/ go to see what i have been up to latley


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

despite all these comments i recon your VERY good for a beginner


----------



## shelleyb (May 13, 2011)

bla bla bla....lol... you look comfortable when riding and you seem to be enjoying it well done you! Every time you ride you will only improve your riding ability... Iv been riding my whole life (im 21 now) and i have terrible habits but hey ho me n my mare have great fun! What would you hope to do riding wise in the future?? xx


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

howsecrazy said:


> Thank you and yes I went riding again the other day and did work on keeping my heals down though when i would jump my foot would move forward. How can i stop this. Because i find it hard to move it back when im in the middle of a trot.



Your foot is moving to the "home" position because you heel is most likely coming up. Your ankle is like a shock absorber on a car. Your heel should always be down, but when you jump, your weight sinks further into your heels as your horse closes your hip angle. 

Try standing in your stirrups, letting your weight sink your heel down. Concentrate on keeping that feeling while riding. It takes a lot of effort... and in my case when I was learning someone yelling "Toes up" every 5 minutes. 

You have wonderful friends that let you ride. Being able to ride all different horses will really make you a great rider. They also must be teaching you fairly well. Good Luck, welcome to the forum.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

I think you are off to a great start, and it is absolutely wonderful that you ask for help and receive the constructive criticism in the spirit in which it is offered!

Here's another exercise you can try. Have someone holding your horse, and close your eyes. Focus on your position, and adjust it to where you feel most secure. Have your buddy let you know how your position looks. You can also do this at the walk and really feel how your body moves with the horse (but only do this with someone leading your horse).

Good luck!


----------



## howsecrazy (Feb 2, 2011)

shelleyb said:


> ! What would you hope to do riding wise in the future?? xx


Thanks for all the comments and In the future I would like to own my own horse or lease and I would like to do maybe small comps and that


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

I am a novice too and so the heel-coming-up thing is something I've been grappling with. I found it was much easier for me to think of my weight as pouring down the back of my leg (instead of through the middle or down the front of my leg, which is where it would be just with normal walking). I find if I think of that - weight pouring down the back - then my heel just automatically goes where it's supposed to...and I don't have any issues with forcing my heels down and maybe throwing something off elsewhere or getting stiff.

Good luck!


----------

